# Not able to connect net



## joshiks7 (Jun 21, 2011)

hi,

I installed COMODO firewall on my laptop. I tried to access wireless network at my office--it worked.

Now tried to do so at home----not worked, got message---"Not able to connect net. DNS look up failed"

How to connect ?


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 23, 2011)

Its most likely a fault with your home internet not comodo. DNS lookup failed might mean that there's a temporary problem with your ISP.


----------



## joshiks7 (Jun 23, 2011)

hi,

At home my cell is connected with net so as my PC via WiFi adapter.
But only my laptop is not getting connection. But same laptop can be connected with my router at my work place.

Whats solution?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 24, 2011)

Check ur Laptops IP Configuration or the Proxy settings if u use any in ur Office


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 24, 2011)

In that case your office and home routers may be using different wireless standards. There are basically 3 of them : b/g/n . g adaptors are compatible with b/g while n adapters are compatible with b/g/n. You office router might be using standard g and your home router might be using n while your laptop may only be compatible with b/g. Please post the model no.s of the office and home routers.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 25, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> In that case your office and home routers may be using different wireless standards. There are basically 3 of them : b/g/n . g adaptors are compatible with b/g while n adapters are compatible with b/g/n. You office router might be using standard g and your home router might be using n while your laptop may only be compatible with b/g. Please post the model no.s of the office and home routers.



Different wireless wont make a diffrerence as long as the SSID is different and it will be in his home and office those are stored in separate profiles in Wireless management software
also check ur ip/dns address it should be automatic (assuming ur using BB service)if u want to access from home router try unsing this command at command prompt  'ipconfig /flushdns'  without the quotes
Also in IE tools >Internet Options >Connection>LanSettings>Use a proxy server should be blank Automatically Detect Settings Should be Checked

If everything fails try using DNS server address as 8.8.8.8

Also as long as u dont give the details of the types of Connection u have in ur Office/Home it is difficult to say what the exact problem u r facing


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

Try to delete your ISP configuration and reconfigure it again with correct ISP code and Correct Password !


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 25, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Different wireless wont make a diffrerence as long as the SSID is different and it will be in his home and office those are stored in separate profiles in Wireless management software



Actually it will, The likeliest scenario is that his laptop has a wifi g adaptor, his office router uses wifi g  his home router uses wifi n and his PC has a wifi n adaptor. As a wifi g adaptor is not compatible with wifi n, his laptop won't run net from his home router.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 25, 2011)

comodo changes the dns to its own "secure" dns servers.
i'd advise you to turn off that particular setting. i chose not to go with their dns, so i dont know where that option might be


----------



## joshiks7 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi,

*In COMODO, I did not opt for its own DNS server. Even when COMODO was disabled, net connection could not be established.

*My router at workplace is BSNL modem cum router purchased 4 months ago @ Rs 1800 (details are not available).
At home I use BELKIN SHARE modem-router with BELKIN SHARE WiFi adaptor.

*I was able to access net at both places a week ago. ALL problem started after I  formatted my laptop and installed COMODO.

**Now, I changed settings of laptop to _AUTOMATCALLY obtain IP address_---it did not work. _But when I changed my preferred DNS to 8.8.8.8-----its working now_

Just want to know----what was the problem?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 27, 2011)

joshiks7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> **Now, I changed settings of laptop to _AUTOMATCALLY obtain IP address_---it did not work. _But when I changed my preferred DNS to 8.8.8.8-----its working now_
> ...



8.8.8.8 is google DNS servers comodo was using its own DNS servers so u were not able to access the net try using BSNL DNS servers and see
also check ur Hosts file in c:\Windows\System32\Drivers and provide a screenshot if possible



Cybertonic said:


> Actually it will, The likeliest scenario is that his laptop has a wifi g adaptor, his office router uses wifi g  his home router uses wifi n and his PC has a wifi n adaptor. As a wifi g adaptor is not compatible with wifi n, his laptop won't run net from his home router.



Boss a Router is always backward compatable if it is N router it is N/B/G compatable if it is G router it is G/B compatable same for Adaptor


----------



## joshiks7 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 27, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> 8.8.8.8 is google DNS servers comodo was using its own DNS servers so u were not able to access the net try using BSNL DNS servers and see
> also check ur Hosts file in c:\Windows\System32\Drivers and provide a screenshot if possible
> 
> 
> ...



finally, good advice!!!
repped


----------



## joshiks7 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi,

Again facing same problem. Now with above mentioned changes I was able to access net from my home, but today it was not possible to connect it from my work place. Only when COMODO was uninstalled, its possible to access net (with IP address automatic).

I want COMODO but without these problems. What care in setting of COMODO needs to be taken to avoid network problems?

hI,
Which is better firewall (In terms of user friendliness)---COMODO OR OUTPOST?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 27, 2011)

Can you post the content of your Windows Hosts File located here:  c:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc > hosts (as suggested by mithun)?

Open the Hosts file with Notepad

Also, I have been using Kaspersky Internet Security from past 2 years and never faced any problem with it. If possible get a Single User License of KIS from eBay India. It will cost you in between 350 - 400 bucks


----------



## joshiks7 (Jun 27, 2011)

hi,

I am not sure how to show that host file here at this forum?Can any one elaborate please?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 27, 2011)

Open your hosts file in notepad, copy the contents and paste it here within [*CODE][*/CODE] tags.

*(Do not forget to remove the stars from the tags)*


----------



## joshiks7 (Jun 27, 2011)

Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.

 This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.

 This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
 entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
 be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
 The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
 space.
 Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
 lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.

For example:
      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com           source server
       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              x client host

127.0.0.1       localhost


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 28, 2011)

joshiks7 said:


> Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
> 
> ...



ur hosts file has no problems it is perfecly ok

BTW why dont u use windows firewall

Finally try this but the main problem with comodo is that it will auto detect ur network connection and configure it so if u change ur network u will face problems

1.First - Uninstall comodo completely. Then delete the leftover Comodo program folder. (Default location: c:\program files\comodo) Be sure to Restart your pc after uninstalling. Then get all of your computers setup and connected through your Router and test everything to make sure its all working fine.

2.Second - After you have everything setup and working. Install Comodo and at the end of the installation you will be prompted to reboot. Go ahead and reboot, then when your computer starts up Comodo will detect your Network Connection and it will prompt you to add a new network. Be sure to put a check in the box that says "I want to be fully accessible to other pc's in the network".  Then it will eventually detect each of your network computers and give you a Popup Alert asking if you want to allow them to connect to your computer. For example it will say 192.168.137.14 wants to access DNS. You want to choose "Yes" and "Always Remember" for each computer on your network. Then your done. 

3.Third - In Home from comodo settings Add another Network & follow the same process & see if it works out


----------



## joshiks7 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot for good advice


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 30, 2011)

U r Welcome Bro


----------

